# Interesting Shelby Oddity



## dougfisk (May 25, 2014)

Quiz - What is unusual about this Shelby Airflow frame?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Vtg-...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233ad8b198


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 25, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> Quiz - What is unusual about this Shelby Airflow frame?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Vtg-...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233ad8b198




rear dropout tangs
Chris


----------



## catfish (May 25, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> Quiz - What is unusual about this Shelby Airflow frame?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Vtg-...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233ad8b198




Is it that there are only 2 rust holes in the frame?


----------



## vincev (May 25, 2014)

looks like the seat tube goes through the frame.


----------



## dougfisk (May 26, 2014)

vincev said:


> looks like the seat tube goes through the frame.




Yes it does, but Shelby made about 6 different varieties of the "wishbone" frame prewar alone... Not the answer I was looking for.


----------



## dougfisk (May 26, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> rear dropout tangs
> Chris




This is the answer I was looking for... I have a number of these frames but never had one with the dropstand ears integral to the frame.


----------

